# Hot stocks



## Chuck (11 August 2005)

Hi, im doing an assignment about stocks
I need a list of "hot stocks" in Australia, i have tried google but got no where 
i was wondering if someone could help me   
thanks!


----------



## Warren Buffet II (11 August 2005)

Chuck said:
			
		

> Hi, im doing an assignment about stocks
> I need a list of "hot stocks" in Australia, i have tried google but got no where
> i was wondering if someone could help me
> thanks!




What is a hot stock? Price up, high volume?

WBII


----------



## dutchie (11 August 2005)

OSH , BHP, RIO,  PDN, WPL


----------



## markrmau (11 August 2005)

ADY.

It's about to fly.

Sorry, I cannot tell you why.

Now is the time to buy.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 August 2005)

Chuck said:
			
		

> Hi, im doing an assignment about stocks
> I need a list of "hot stocks" in Australia, i have tried google but got no where
> i was wondering if someone could help me
> thanks!




Chuck,

Welcome to the forums!

Just wondering what kind of assignment requires a list of "hot stocks"?

What course is it that you are doing?


----------



## DTM (11 August 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> ADY.
> 
> It's about to fly.
> 
> ...




Looks like there was strong buying a few weeks ago.  Someone in the know?

Interesting


----------



## doctorj (11 August 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> ADY.
> 
> It's about to fly.
> 
> ...




A poetic ramp!


----------



## Chuck (11 August 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> ...





It's just an assignment to create a portfolio for someone who wants hot stocks, i needed the list of the "hot stocks" to include in the portfolio, its basic stuff really, the portfolio for the hot stocks is just introductory, it leads on to a more complex things like using options etc. 
The course is options and risk management.


----------

